# My Finished Builds Part 2



## jjjimi84 (Feb 28, 2019)

Here is the Sherwood, originally I did not like this  pedal but it has grown on me. Kinda wish I wouldn't have put Kermit on there but my son was digging kermit that week. 










The duo-phase, this thing is wonderful and one of the main reasons I got back into build after taking a few years off.









Radium Springs, with the matrix of leadership









D3lay, giving off some Autobot love. Also is mislabeled which is super fun when I use it.









The Dung Beetle, the pedal that will not leave my board. 









Last but not least my brothers Christmas gift, the seabed delay. Super classy, like me.


----------



## Teddeeh (Mar 1, 2019)

Just finished mister metokur’s stream where he dissects people who want to be animals and then horse f$ckers so that last one is scarred on my brain. Great great pedals man. The sherwood is a fav of mine.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 1, 2019)

Lots of fun designs.  I'm partial  to your Dung Beetle!


----------



## zgrav (Mar 1, 2019)

That last pedal gives new meaning to signing the box with dK


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Mar 2, 2019)

+1 for Barney, +1 extra for the horse boner.

Nice artwork on all of these


----------

